# Unique electrical problem.



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the mulit-colored graphics the screen have.. makes finding a problem that much faster.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm confused why do they all turn on the tea kettles at the same time


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It is when a popular soap opera is over everyone goes to make a cup of tea.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Edrick said:


> I'm confused why do they all turn on the tea kettles at the same time


Because that's tea time.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Because that's tea time.


That's what I figured but I just wasn't too sure that is sure one odd cultural thing. Although who am I to talk the US has lots of them too


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes but we have not gotten civilized enough to have tea at any particular time.:whistling2:


----------



## South Jersey Sparky (Jan 4, 2011)

Another reason is that in Britain you are limited to a set ammount of commercial breaks. For instance you can only have 6 minutes in every hour. Unlike in America where you have 6 minutes of show every hour. So you have a commercial break either every 15 minutes or 20 minutes which means that at the top of the hour a lot of people put the kettle on, and a typical English electric kettle is 2400 watts.


----------



## Del (Feb 10, 2011)

*North American equivalent*

The North American equivalent would be warming the cheese for the nachos, and the beer fridge light coming on when you open the door, during the superbowl.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Or the effects on the New York sewage system when 83.3 million viewers got up to use the washroom after the series finale of MASH....


----------



## flip73 (Mar 10, 2009)

Speaking of the kettle ,time for a brew.:thumbsup:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

flip73 said:


> Speaking of the kettle ,time for a brew.:thumbsup:


Love the idea, I'm gonna make a pot of yorkshire tea..:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Why cant that situation be automated, so that guy only has to supervise the operation rather than doing all of it?

~Matt


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like because it has to be turned on before the demand spikes. Which the demand is only timed to a TV program, which isn't always on time. Therefor tough to program a computer to watch TV. Why don't they just make it so it kicks on when the Hz starts dropping off? Sounds, to me, because then its too late and appliances are frying because the Hz got too low before the computer got the extra power plants online.

Arent we losing enough jobs to automation? Let the poor guy keep what he's doing


----------

